# Park Distance Control Problem - Red Lights in all 4 Corners of Car



## iluvpcs (Mar 13, 2003)

*Parktronic in Reverse*

All 3 SETS of LED parktronic lights go solid RED when I am in Reverse? just started a few days ago and hasn't went away. 
Looking for input; possibly a bad sensor? Going forward works fine.
Ted


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

Standard feature if they blink.. It's called the XMas Feature.


----------



## iluvpcs (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (riccone)*

I thought that 'feature' didn't kick in until Dec 1st? It is after Thanksgiving though.... those xmas gremlins


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (iluvpcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvpcs* »_All 3 SETS of LED parktronic lights go solid RED when I am in Reverse? just started a few days ago and hasn't went away. 

Hi Ted:
Gee, this is eerie - the same thing has happened to me about three times this week, although I have never encountered this problem before. It has happened both when I am backing out of my driveway, and also when I am driving the first 100 feet down the road. Then, the problem goes away, never to return again.
I have no idea what is causing it. I haven't changed anything on the car. What I see is this: The two red lights (but, no other lights) illuminate on all four corners of the car - both forward positions, and both sides of the rear indicator. There is no accompanying beep. The problem lasts about 3 to 5 seconds, then goes away.
Has anyone else encountered this?
Maybe it's a virus in the Park Distance Control?








Michael


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvpcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvpcs* »_I thought that 'feature' didn't kick in until Dec 1st? It is after Thanksgiving though.... those xmas gremlins









Nah ... this only happens when it's below 39 F !!!

Seriously though, I don't beleieve I have encountered this ...yet.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

It's very possible that the sensors are detecting the *water vapor smoke* coming out of the mufflers. If the smoke is dense enough, like right after cranking the car on a cold morning, it will _see_ it as an object. The reason I thought of this is because once while in a touchless car wash, I had it in gear while the spray passed in front of and in back of the car. It drove the partronic sensors crazy








However, you would think it would only affect the rear sensors.








Are you guys parking your cars outdoors overnight? If so, I wonder if *frost* developing on the sensors can cause this?

_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:20 PM 11-29-2005_


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:21 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_It's very possible that the sensors are detecting the water vapor smoke coming out of the mufflers. 

David, I think you just identified the cause of the problem. The only time I every get this '8 red lights' display is just after I have started the car, when I am backing out of the driveway, and when I stop at the Stop sign that is 100 feet down the road from my house. In each case, the car is running at faster than normal idle because the engine hasn't been turned on for even 30 seconds yet.
You are a wizard - I take my hat off to you.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

I added *frost* as a possible blockage of the sensors in my post above. Since I rarely see ice and snow, does the buildup of those items cause the sensors to activate? I don't remember that happening when I was in Auburn Hills, but then again I just don't remember.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

My front drivers side sensor goes off with some regularity for no apparent reason. The other side too but less frequently. I thought it was high flying grasshoppers or an occasional leaf. Haven't had problems with the rears.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_My front drivers side sensor goes off with some regularity for no apparent reason...

Tomasz and I identified a problem with the PDC sensors when we met in Berlin earlier this month. If the bumper is repainted, it is important that the painter avoids respraying the PDC sensor. If a new PDC sensor is installed (and thus, must be painted), it is important that the painter applies only the lightest possible coat of paint and clear-coat to the new sensor.
Both Tomasz and I have had our front bumpers repainted, and both of us have noticed greater than normal sensitivity from the sensors that were painted a second time when the bumper was resprayed.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

That's interesting. More sensitivity if painted. I had the three passenger side rear bumper sensors painted. Have not noticed any difference. When I back up towards a solid object like a wall, both sides of rear bumper indicator lights act the same. Lucky I guess.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Paldi)*

I do have to say this is a must-have feature on a Phaeton. It is hard to see out the back. I've gotten adjusted to the blind spot, but still I enjoy the Parktronic feature immensely.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_the same thing has happened to me about three times this week, although I have never encountered this problem before.

Michael,
I have a hunch (not on the list, but pretty equivalent to "It is possible" at 22.5-49.7%) you will find a code in 76 that somehow traces back to a wiring short.
Let us know what the VAGCOM finds.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (chrisj428)*

Hi Chris:
I've looked at the controller a few times, and not found a fault of any kind, though that does not rule out the possibility of an intermittent wiring problem.
I think, though, that David nailed the problem when he identified exhaust fumes as the probable cause. I only ever experience this problem in the first minute or so of operation when I am leaving my house at the beginning of the day. I'm guessing that when the engine is cold, there are two different things contributing to increased volume and opacity of the exhaust fumes - *1)* the engine is running at a higher idle speed than normal, and *2)* the catalytic converter has not warmed up yet, so, the fumes coming out the tailpipe contain more unburned hydrocarbons than normal.
I'll watch and see if I ever get this '8 red lights' problem at any other time than during the first minute of operation with a cold engine. So far, though, that's been the only time it has ever happened.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

I would be inclined to agree with you, however...
Assuming the sensors are registering the exhaust plumes as an object in very close proximity, then all the lights would be on along with a steady warning tone. Additionally, the front PDC warning shouldn't be registering anything in that case, as there's no exhaust at the front. 
My experience has been that both red lights at each corner indicate a system fault of some sort. The only two times I've seen this were when a harness had an internal short in the front bumper (surfaced months after body work was done to the front end of the car) and when I had a sensor with an intermittent failure.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (chrisj428)*

Hi Chris:
Very good points you make. Especially considering that I have had the front bumper removed and repainted.
I'll watch it and see how things progress... whether the problem remains confined to the first minute of operation, or whether it starts to appear at other times as well.
Thanks again for the thoughts about the wiring.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (iluvpcs)*

I got the "all red in reverse" once or twice previously, but the "gremlin" left each time after a day to "reboot."
Three days ago, it returned and will not go away. I really don't think the sensors are reading the exhaust gas. It happens every time I go into reverse: cold engine, hot engine. 
Any new thoughts on this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (pirateat50)*

No *new *thoughts, although you might want to focus your troubleshooting towards examining the sensors and determining if anything is obstructing them. Normally, the 'all red' indication is an error message that indicates that the sensors cannot measure distance properly because something (frost, water vapour, insect carcasses, mud or dust, etc.) is obscuring them.
If you cannot find anything that is obscuring the sensors, then perhaps take the car to the VW dealer and ask them to check for fault codes in the PDC controller.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Not that this is any answer, but I have been noticing that the paint is chipping just on the sensors of my front bumper. No where else but on the sensors.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
What I see is this: The two red lights (but, no other lights) illuminate on all four corners of the car - both forward positions, and both sides of the rear indicator. There is no accompanying beep. The problem lasts about 3 to 5 seconds, then goes away.
Has anyone else encountered this?
Michael

I have encountered exactly what you describe on about three occasions. Otherwise, the PDC works like a champ when needed. This is a "must have" feature for a car of this size, IMO.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Well, it's fixed! Fixed itself, again, that is, unless Michael stretched out a mystic electronic hand, and shouted "Heal!" across cyberspace.
I'll have VW check for fault codes next time I'm in the shop.

Thanks!


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (pirateat50)*

Ours started doing this a few days ago. Red lights in all 4 corners that eventually go away. I had the dealer scan it today at the 10,000 mile service and they couldn't find any problems. Park distance works normally after the car gets heated up. 
BTW--we haven't had the first problem with the phaeton!!! This is so amazing--much better than my '06 Passat, which has been in the shop several times off the maintenance schedule.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PCpassat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCpassat06* »_...Park distance works normally after the car gets heated up...

I wonder if that statement suggests that you are only having problems when you first start the car. If so, it could perhaps be attributable to water in the exhaust stream condensing on the (cold) rear bumper at this time of year - or perhaps the exhaust plume from the back of the car interfering with the function of the PDC when you are backing out of a parking spot in a confined area, such as a garage.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I wonder if that statement suggests that you are only having problems when you first start the car. If so, it could perhaps be attributable to water in the exhaust stream condensing on the (cold) rear bumper at this time of year - or perhaps the exhaust plume from the back of the car interfering with the function of the PDC when you are backing out of a parking spot in a confined area, such as a garage.
Michael

Might explain it except for it's happening at all four corners.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

While you all are researching this, I would like to have a different indicator light strip for the rear sensors. The current thin band of lights is angled in a way that makes it hard to see. Maybe my eyes aren't a sharp as they used to be... but I'd like a bigger display, or one that is brighter or angled better.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Might explain it except for it's happening at all four corners.

I _think _- I am not sure about this, but I _think_ that if there is an error in the front PDC, you only get two reds on the front indicators, but if there is an error on the rear PDC, you get two reds on all four indicators. This is to ensure that you are aware of the error status of the PDC system before you hit anything, because you might not be looking (via the mirror) at the rear indicator lights all the time... but it is pretty hard to miss the red lights when they are displayed on the front indicators.
Michael


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

I've seen it a couple of times, but only at the front. The other orange and green lights don't show (as they would when very close to something).
One time was in sleet/snow, but the other was in very pleasant driving conditions, 150 and 100 miles into a journey, and at 35 and 90mph respectively.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (mbarrow67)*

My lowly car doesn't have Phaeton PDC. The dealer told me they couldn't retro-fit the proper visual system, so I only had them install basic reversing sensors, and they just beep at me. Very loudly.
I am afterall, a second class Phaeton citizen


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (chrishabberley)*

That could be to your advantage in the long run. I have nearly reversed the wife's car into stuff twice. Luckily realised just at the last moment that it doesn't have any sensors!
FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (mbarrow67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbarrow67* »_One time was in sleet/snow, but the other was in very pleasant driving conditions, 150 and 100 miles into a journey, and at 35 and 90mph respectively.

The second time (in good weather) was probably the result of a large insect hitting a sensor. If the insect's body obscured sufficient of the face of the sensor, it would detect something was there. Chances are that the insect then fell off the car next time you slowed down...
Michael


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Was there ever a consensus or resolution to the issue addressed in this thread? 
Sometimes I too have all 4 "corners" of the PDC go red. And when it happens it is always just after I have started the car and put it in reverse. However, it's about 90 degrees Fahrenheit here so I don't think frost or condensation is a factor








I've had the car for about 6 months, but this only started happening about a month ago. So if it's due to a start-up exhaust "plume" then I would think I would have noticed this a long time ago, instead of just recently (unless the character of my exhaust has changed in some way since the recent introduction of Ethanol into our local fuel supply?). 
Anyway, any ideas or comments would be appreciated, because if I need to do something about this, I'd like to do it while I'm still under mfg warranty.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (remrem)*

The Park Distance Control System is one of the more trouble-free systems on the car. Other than the occasional reports (above) of both sides at one end of the car, or, rarely, all four corners of the car lighting up red, the system has been bulletproof. I can't recall anyone ever having a single PDC part replaced, except as a result of accident damage.
The PDC goes through a self-check every time the car is powered up. I occasionally see a pair of red lights on my front sensors (or rear sensors) - by occasionally I mean perhaps once every 60 days - but it is always when that end of the car is proximate to another object, such as a fence or a tree. I've never encountered two red lights on startup when the car is sitting alone by itself, with nothing within a meter of the corners of the car.
If anyone is encountering odd behavior of the PDC system, the first step to take in troubleshooting it is to find out what "commonality of circumstances" is behind the appearance of the red lights. I am certain that you will find that there is a 1:1 correlation with parking in a certain location.
So far as ruling out physical issues that may affect performance of the system, it's pretty simple - the sensors must be clean. This might mean getting a bucked of hot soapy water and a soft cloth and going around your car and carefully washing all 12 sensors. Get the bugs off them, get the road tar off them, make sure you don't have wax residue around the perimeter, etc.
The only 'known problem' that arises with PDC is poor performance of the system after a bumper has been repainted. If you are getting a bumper repainted, don't repaint the sensors! Take them out before the bumper is sprayed. If you have to install a new sensor (they are delivered unpainted), make sure that the paint technician knows that the sensor should be ever-so-lightly dusted with the thinnest possible layer of paint, just enough that it is the same colour as the bumper and no more. Too much paint on a sensor will render it ineffective.
It is easy for folks who bought their Phaeton new to keep track of the paint history, it's a bit more difficult for folks who purchased a pre-owned Phaeton. But, having said that, the keys to troubleshooting are:
*1)* Keep the sensors clean - get in there and hand-wash them with hot soapy water and a microfiber cloth.
*2) *If you start to see funny behavior, track the location where it happens. You'll soon see a correlation between location and funny behavior, and that will allow you to figure out what is causing the problem. It will be external to the car, not internal.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Hello everyone,
My PDC has been acting up suddenly, a few days ago the right front corner would suddenly beep as if something was close to it (although I'm standing still with no object in sight) and would return to normal after a few seconds. Now the PDC system shows two red lights in all corners, after which it shuts down. If I reactivate it, 9 out of 10 times it shows red lights, beeps and shuts off, 1 out of 10 it works normally for a few minutes after which it acts up again.
I've performed a diagnostic scan of controller 76 and found the following fault code:
Address 76: Park Assist
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 919 283 C
Component and/or Version: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01626 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Right (G252) 
006 - Short to Plus
I've seen 'short to ground' before, but does 'short to plus' mean what I think it means (there a electrical short in one of the front right sensors)?
If anyone could advise me it would be much appreciated.


_Modified by Jim Morris at 9:45 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*

Just to add to this. I was having the problem mentioned earlier in this thread. Specifically, at numerous random times the outer red lights would turn on. Was at the dealer for service and I mentioned it. They ended up replacing the controllers and a few of the sensor. Since then, I have not had one instance of the "red corners" issue.
But I have been getting what Jim mentions. At random times one or both of the front sensor will go off. Sometimes I am sitting at a light behind a car. Sometimes no one is around. Sometimes a passing car sets it off. 
I plan to have it looked at next time I am at the dealer. I prefer to keep a little list and have a number of things done at once.
~Nate


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Morris* »_I've seen 'short to ground' before, but does 'short to plus' mean what I think it means (there a electrical short in one of the front right sensors)?

Hi Jim:
I would interpret 'short to plus' to mean that there is solid continuity across the sensor - in other words, whatever electricity goes into the sensor comes right back out, unmodified.
It could be a defective sensor, but then again, it could also be a short in the wiring harness, or even something as simple as water trapped in the connector behind the bumper.
Michael


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for your advice, Michael. I guess I'll need to check the sensors from the inside then, which means I'll have to remove the front bumper.
Good thing I waited to have my xenons replaced, as the bumper needs to be removed for that anyway. Now my service center doesn't have to do that twice... Silver lining


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*

anytime you ever get a code for those parking sensors just replace them, they are a common failure and not so spendy of a part.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*

Jim,
For what it's worth, the bumper does not have to be removed to replace a headlight bulb in a Phaeton. It does however need to be removed if you are replacing the entire headlight assembly.
Here is a link to the discussion thread in the table of contents that goes into detail about the subject:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3656681
Bill


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (357Sig)*

Bill,
I wish I knew how... But I haven't found a way to even _see_ the back of the low beam bulb from under the hood, let alone reach it. The size of the V10TDI doesn't allow for any manouvering and according to ELSA (the VW electronic service repair manuals) the bumper needs to come off in the V10. I'd like to be able to avoid that, but as I don't see another option I'll just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim:
Phaetons with the W12 and V10 engine *may *need to have the bumper removed to change the headlamp bulbs. The reason is exactly what you pointed out - the engine in those vehicles is so darn big, it fills the whole compartment.
If you are at all interested in taking a 'do it yourself' approach to changing the headlight bulb, investigate what would be required to remove the air cleaner box on the side of the engine that has the problem light. My opinion is that there is a fair chance that once you have remove the air cleaner box (upper cover, filter element, and lower portion of the air cleaner box), you might have adequate access to the aft end of the headlight. If you don't, then you will need to remove the front bumper.
Removing the front bumper is a fiddly job, but it is not a difficult job. It's one of those tasks that has 99 small, simple steps to it. As long as you follow directions and do all the tasks in the correct order, it's no big deal. If you omit one task, the bumper won't come off.
Here's a couple of links that might be helpful to give you an orientation to what is involved up there:
Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps - shows how to re and re the front bumper, plus, shows you exactly what the back of the headlights look like.
Headlight Bulb Replacement - discusses headlight bulb replacement - without bumper removal - for the V8 engine Phaetons. Like I said, I don't think that the V8 owners need to remove the bumper, although they may need to remove the air filter box (both upper and lower plastic portions).
Michael


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

you only have to remove the airbox lower portions to remove the bulbs. NOT fun. Also the lower bolt for the rear of the headlamp is amost impossible to reach without the proper 1/4" extensions and swivel sockets after removing the bumper. Also in the US, the HID bulbs are LIFETIME warranty at vw they are phillips bulbs. States so in the owners manual. 


_Modified by Slimjimmn at 5:46 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## eveposk (Jun 9, 2009)

Same problem here, and I'm getting tired of this.
When car is started, all indicators display red light only for about 30 seconds. But it's not the worst thing.
The worst thing is that indicators start displaying only red lights in random order. For example, when I park my car, indicators display green light, then red light, green light, red light, and so on. Drives me crazy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (eveposk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveposk* »_Same problem here, and I'm getting tired of this... Drives me crazy

Hi Eve:
My own Phaeton is very trouble-free, and I drive it very little - only 1,600 km last year.
Recently, I have noticed that the PDC on my car seems to be getting a bit crankier than normal - by this, I mean that I will periodically (perhaps once a week) get a loud beep and see two red lights in all four corners of the car.
I know that the sensors are clean on my car, and I think it is a safe assumption that electronic parts (such as the sensors and the PDC computer) don't 'rot' with time. More importantly, I'm NOT seeing any fault code messages related to PDC when I do a diagnostic scan, but, I do see a lot of "Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent" messages on other controllers. "Lower Limit Exceeded" means that the power supply for the controllers dropped below the minimum acceptable voltage level.
So, the only thing I can reasonably think of as being the cause of the problem with the PDC is an unreliable electrical supply.
When I say 'unreliable electrical supply', I don't mean broken wires or a loose connection, I mean a worn-out left side battery that is not reliably delivering 12 volts to the car prior to start.
My battery dates from early 2004 - I posted a picture of it here recently - and I KNOW that this battery is on its last legs, because if I don't use the car for a week, I get greeted by a SUSPENSION FAULT - WORKSHOP message when I start it up.
Right now, I am too busy at work to take my car to the dealer and get a new battery installed. Plus, because of my very low usage of the car (I don't anticipate I will drive it more than 300 km between now and the fall), attending to this end-of-life battery is a very low priority for me. However, my suggestion to you is that you look at the age of your left battery (check the date stamp on the top of the negative terminal post), and if the battery is more than 5 years old, replace the thing with a genuine VW battery that is an exact replacement part. I suspect that will cure not only the PDC problems, but a host of other nuisances as well.
Whatever you do, don't buy a cheap, off-specification battery to replace the original battery. If you do that, you are inviting a whole pile of problems to start taking place. We all know from long experience that the left battery is the 'heart' of the car, and if you are doing a heart transplant, you don't select an off-spec heart as a replacement.
Michael


----------



## eveposk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,
When you say "left side battery", do you mean the MAIN BATTERY used to start engine? If so, then problem is somewhere else, because it was replaced a month ago and it's not just another cheap brand, but really good battery.
P.S. No fault codes too.


_Modified by eveposk at 10:17 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (eveposk)*

Hello Eve,
The "left" battery to which Michael refers is different from the "starter" battery, which we often refer to as the "right" battery. If you click this link it will explain: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1815375
By the way, that thread is one of many that can be found on the Table of Contents (TOC) page- click this link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1652232
I suggest you bookmark it and then spend some time perusing it. You will find it will prove an invaluable font of Phaeton information.








Best of luck,
Ron


_Modified by remrem at 8:08 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

Michael, you are absolutely right that a 'bad' left side battery causes all sorts of problems. I was just in the UK for a week and when I came back my car was electrically dead. When I came to the valet desk at Schiphol they handed me my keys as if they were afraid of me. They probably thought they were responsible for the power failure








Anyway, I've decided to stop self-diagnosing my car for now and I brought it to my local Phaeton Center this morning. They will problably be a while (they estimate 3 days) but hopefully everything will be fixed then.
For those who are interested, this is what they'll be fixing:
- Button to close servo trunk lid not working
- Xenon low-beam bulb replacement
- Front license plate bracket broken
- PDC sensor right front
- Right front passenger door wind noise (probably door isolation replacement)
- Service type B
- Engine leaks diesel when parked and diesel odeur in cabin when solar ventilation is on
- New navigation cd's for Western Europe
- New left side battery
- Software update (VW campaign)
- Transmission fluid replacement
- AC coolant refill
They gave me Jetta as a replacement car







my driveway looks so big now










_Modified by Jim Morris at 10:35 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

With regard to the excessive wind noise, you may want to check the bit of black b-pillar trim. There was a recall of the parts and when my car had the new ones fitted they over tightened the bolts which caused the trim to bulge out breaking the seal on the window.
Harry


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Thank you for your tip. I was just about to head out to my Phaeton Center to 'check up on them', I'll be sure to mention it.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

Just an update, they replaced the outwards front right sensor, it was defective. They had already ordered the sensor and painted it the right color when I called them last week, so they had it lying ready to pop it in. It solved the PDC problem immediatly. However, when the mechanic scanned the measured value blocks, it looked like the four most outward sensors (so not the ones next to the license plate) were defective. Apparently, Phaeton disables all sensors apart from the middle ones to prevent short-circuit (we learned that when the mechanic called the service helpdesk because we were scared four sensors had to be replaced).
As for the wind noise, the mechanic took it for a ride and quickly discovered the origin. It's difficult to describe, but I'll try. The section of shell that spans the outside of the car roughly from the side mirror to the top of the headlight assembly has shifted downwards half a centimeter. This causes some additional spacing just next to the mirror and below between the door and the wheel casing. They told me to put some tape over these parts to see if the noise stops, and if so they'll remove this part of the shell and try to put it back in the original position. They''ll have to remove the bumper for the third time anyway because the little parking light on the left died just after they replaced the bumper


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (Jim Morris)*

At some point during a 200 mile trip yesterday, my PDC sensors malfunctioned. I stopped a few times & they were working fine. But when I finally got to my destination, I was greeted by red lights in all corners. 
I ran a VAG-COM scan this morning & also got the "006 - Short to Plus" error for the Right Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor. When I look at the measurement blocks however, the sensor is working just fine. Do I really need to replace it or could some wiring have been worked loose during the trip? The reason I suspect htis is that I recently got new tires & the front right seems to need re-balancing. 
Thanks,
George


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (oldham4)*

Hi George:
The "short to plus" could be in the sensor, in the vehicle wiring, or at the connection between the wiring and the sensor itself. It could be intermittent in nature (some dirt or moisture causing it), or a hard fault.
You might want to consider swapping the problem sensor with another sensor (e.g. the one next to it) and seeing if the fault stays in the same location (suggesting a wiring or pigtail problem), or if it moves with the sensor (suggesting a problem with the sensor itself).
Michael


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for your suggestions. I will do just that. I don't suppose that there is anyway to execute such a troubleshooting routine without removing the bumper? For those that have removed the bumber, is it something that can be accomplished by one person? The Bentley repair manual makes reference to a "second technician" in order to remove it "parallel from the guides." Also, the manual mentions a special tool (T 10113) required to access a bolt through the opening in the wheel housing liner. Is there a substitute device?

Thanks,
George


_Modified by oldham4 at 2:33 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Parktronic in Reverse (oldham4)*

Hi George:
I don't think you can get access to the (front) park distance sensors without taking the bumper off, although it might be possible to take the underbody pan off and reach up from there - but, that would require a car lift.
Taking the bumper cover off is not particularly difficult, you only need a second person for the actual lifting on and off of the bumper cover. It's not heavy, it's just very large and somewhat flexible, one person really can't manage the thing.
There are photos explaining the whole process (assuming that the photo server is working...) on the post that describes how to retrofit dual xenon headlights.
The 'special tool' is just an extremely long Torx screwdriver. If you have a Torx bit set, you can get an 18 inch extension and then put a Torx bit in the end, that will do the job nicely.
Michael


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Park Distance Control Problem*

Hi All,
Is there anyway to completely disable the PDC on my wifes 2005 V8 without causing a problem? The dealer is talking $1000+ to repair and she's going to trade it on another car anyway. I would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks,
Allan


----------



## swphaetonowner (Oct 12, 2010)

*Park distance control problem*

Hi Ted,

Having encountered this problem I can had my voice to the 'frost' debate as it was certainly heavy frost and snow that caused the fault with mine Phaeton. As always, replacing the faulty sensor(s) isn't the straightforward job it should be because bumper removal is time consuming and therefore costly.

AD


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

swphaetonowner said:


> ...I can had my voice to the 'frost' debate...


Me too. Park Distance Control problems (along with Tire Pressure Monitoring System problems) have a habit of popping up in late October - early November every year.

I believe that the problems we see at this time of year with the PDC are caused by the visible exhaust vapour emitted from the rear of the car doing one of two things:

1) Condensing on the rear PDC sensors, or (more likely);

2) Creating a visible and opaque cloud of moisture that the PDC system interprets as an object.

I suspect that PDC could probably be disabled by simply unplugging the controller, however, that might be a bit of a Draconian solution for a temporary (and known) cause of a problem. An easier way of disabling the system is to press the small button on the right-hand bezel of the instrument panel (the button with a 'P' on it) - this turns off the PDC for the duration of the present low-speed manouvere (backing, then moving forward).

Michael


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

I suspect that PDC could probably be disabled by simply unplugging the controller, however, that might be a bit of a Draconian solution for a temporary (and known) cause of a problem. An easier way of disabling the system is to press the small button on the right-hand bezel of the instrument panel (the button with a 'P' on it) - this turns off the PDC for the duration of the present low-speed manouvere (backing, then moving forward).

Michael[/QUOTE]

Thanks Michael. I recognize the disabling of the PDC system is a draconian solution. My wife is giving me fits about the car and all of the trips she has to make to the dealer for repairs. To save my sanity I have offered her to trade in the Phaeton on something else that she would like better. I see no point in correcting this problem for $1,000 + if I am able to disable the system. I just got off the phone with the dealer and was told that if they remove the controller which is under the drivers side the car will not start. If this is true then I am stuck repairing it. If this is not true I would greatly appreciate yours/someones feedback. Thank you all in advance. Allan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Allan:

Let me do some more research, there might be a way to disable the system through software.

Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

When I press that button in my car, the sensors are disabled until the next time I start the car. I haven't need to use it however.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen options for the distance sensors in the VagCom software but don't remember seeing a way to actually disable them. Has anyone seen that option?

Best Regards,

Nate


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Changed module on left side of hatshelf when lowered into trunk. 

I think it is fixed.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

In fact, the module did not fix it.

More info in two months.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

If you get a vagcom hooked up, and navigate to the pdc controller - then read faults and get ready and organized to rescan, and THEN start car and put in reverse. Wait for the "all corners red" and scan for faults. The fault will identify the bad sensor. 
I am not sure why but it seems the sensors "warm up " and start working well, and the faults are not held in memory.

In my case it clearly identifies "right front inner" as source of issue. Only there if scanned when the red everywhere lights are on.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

cbh123 said:


> In my case it clearly identifies "right front inner" as source of issue. Only there if scanned when the red everywhere lights are on.




Now you are having issue with the parking sensors as well? The system worked fine when I owned the car.. but my W12 has had a bad sensor since I bought it.. oddly enough- front right middle.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for this advice Mr London of Ontario.

I tried twice. Unsuccessfully so far.

I printed and then cleared three intermittent faults that were stored.

435 front right inner open or short to ground, g333

1627 sensor for parking aid, front mid right open or short to ground, g253

1546 sensor for parking aid, rear mid left, short to plus, g204


Opened controller 76 while the quad reds were lit in reverse. No faults were noted.

Is that how you scan for faults in this case? I'm not the most clued in bloke on Vag Com.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

cbh123 said:


> If you get a vagcom hooked up, and navigate to the pdc controller - then read faults and get ready and organized to rescan, and THEN start car and put in reverse. Wait for the "all corners red" and scan for faults. The fault will identify the bad sensor.
> I am not sure why but it seems the sensors "warm up " and start working well, and the faults are not held in memory.
> 
> In my case it clearly identifies "right front inner" as source of issue. Only there if scanned when the red everywhere lights are on.


Had front bumper off last week. 
Removed all 6 sensors, they clearly had been repainted by a hack, there were globs of clear coat on every one.
I sanded the paint down carefully until just a teeeeny layer was left. I then dusted them with DuPont vw specific black base coat , and then dusted twice a 2 part automotive clearcoat. With everything back together, I am no longer getting the red lights after startup. 

I can't say if it was thinning the paint layer, or unplugging and reconnecting them that appears to have helped.

Either way, it seems better.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Interesting.

As mentioned above, one of my front sensors on the W12 hasn't worked since I bought it. I've already removed the bumper and reinstalled for other issues and the fault is still there..maybe I will try sanding it down to see if it comes back to life before I replace it.


:beer:


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Josh

Did sanding them down help? Did you do it without removing bumper? 

Replaced two of mine with new. Still having problems.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Steve,

Haven't tried yet. The car is still at the shop getting tuned.

I'll get around to trying it somewhat soon though. Remind me in 3-4 weeks.

:beer:


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm getting the red lights in corners too Steve.
I'm checking the connector in the rear bumper then I'll go after the controller.

Keep me posted on your progress please.

One of my Bentley Center Caps (not just the "B") was stolen at an airport last week. There are a lot of parts to replace! Unfortunately the person who stole it hasn't put it on Ebay yet!


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I purchased an eBay controller, still getting the four red lights.

The "short to plus" messages from the sensors went away, the only message I get now is that the voltage at the controller is too low, I'm not getting that anywhere else though.

Anyone else have something else to try?

Thanks!


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

Going through the thread on this subject- I have not come across a diagnosis and solution to this particular problem (if there is one- please point me to it).

This same issue just came up with the 2006 V8 that I just purchased. Everything worked fine (for the previous owner) and for me when I purchased it. After a few weeks, I left the car with the dealer to be checked out (simply because it was new to me). While they had it- they replaced the driver's window, replaced brakes and rotors, and replaced the passenger-side battery. The driver's door was repainted due to corrosion issue.

After I got the car back, I noticed that the rear sensors would not work- getting the 4-corner red lights + beep tone when putting the car in reverse. I cannot say that this happened the first time that I put the car in reverse upon picking it up (I was not attuned to the issue). However, I did pick up on the problem within a day or two of getting it back.

Question- have any of the other owners that have experienced this issue had their car serviced similar to what I had- then noticed the problem?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. Same thing happened to me after having the timing belt done. They'd forgotten to plug in the connector behind the front bumper. It's rare that I've taken my car in and got it back with no problems, I now avoid the dealers as much as I can. The latest issue was after having the a/c compressor replaced, the car came back with a leak in the secondary air pump system. Could be coincidence, I but I suspect not.

If it's the front bumper connector, you can probably sort it out yourself, you'll see it hanging down just on the passenger side of the centre.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> Yes. Same thing happened to me after having the timing belt done. They'd forgotten to plug in the connector behind the front bumper. It's rare that I've taken my car in and got it back with no problems, I now avoid the dealers as much as I can. The latest issue was after having the a/c compressor replaced, the car came back with a leak in the secondary air pump system. Could be coincidence, I but I suspect not.
> 
> If it's the front bumper connector, you can probably sort it out yourself, you'll see it hanging down just on the passenger side of the centre.


The front sensors function ok. It is when I put the car into reverse that the red lights/tone come on- and the rear sensors don't report anything. Do you know where to look for the rear sensor plug connector is at?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

No idea where the rear one is, but if the fronts are working it suggests a similar problem to mine rather than a problem with the controller.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> No idea where the rear one is, but if the fronts are working it suggests a similar problem to mine rather than a problem with the controller.


I agree with you sir. I am thinking that the connector may be in the area of the right-side batter that they replaced. I will start looking there and let everyone know.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

*Update*

Update- I just came back from a 70 mile round trip (freeway)- thinking that I would call the dealer when I got home to talk with them about how possibly they may have disconnected a TPMS coupling. However, when I put the car in reverse to park in the garage- there was no red lights/tone issue. As before, when I first brought the car home, the rear sensors started to warn me as I got close to the side of the garage- and as I got close to the back wall of the garage. Everything was functioning normally!

I have no idea as to what happened. The only thing that I did was to drive the car. Needless to say- I am both happy (for now) and confused. Any thoughts are certainly welcome.

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's probably because the battery was disconnected, it re-adapted itself.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

Excellent. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge with me. Even though this is my 2nd Phaeton, I realize that there is a lot for me to learn yet.

Best,

Mike


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

*Still Not Right*

It turns out that the problem with the park distance showing all red light when put into reverse has returned. It only worked right once or twice. Then it went back to the same issue of red lights (and tone) in reverse- works fine in drive.

I see that a lot of members had this problem too. But reading through the posts- I do not see that anyone actually discovered how to finally solve the problem. If anyone has a solution- I would appreciate knowing it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Next thing to try is to scan it. Since it's a new car, you should do a scan anyway just so you're aware of potential issues.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

*Park Distance Controller Replacement Questions*

Hello,

I have had issues regarding a malfunction of the park distance feature on my Phaeton- the '4 red lights/tone in reverse'. It had been intermittent, now seems to be permanent. I am obtaining a replacement park distance controller from a salvaged Phaeton. The questions have to do with removing the existing controller and putting in the 'new' one.

Is there anything special that I should do prior to removing the existing one, and plugging in the new one (remove a fuse....)?

Does anything need to be programmed after plugging in the new controller- or should it be good-to-go?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I replaced my controller and it didn't help. 

I also had two of the rear sensors replaced. It didn't get fixed yet.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

steveskinr said:


> I replaced my controller and it didn't help.
> 
> I also had two of the rear sensors replaced. It didn't get fixed yet.



Hi Steve,

Thanks for the input, albeit a bit disheartening. Based on the previous thread on the red light park distance feature topic- the number of people with the same problem- and the apparent lack of any satisfactory remedy- the solution appears to be elusive. I will try the controller and report back.

Mike


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

The trick is to have VCDS connected and ready to check faults on the controller exactly when the red lights are on...

It will tell you where the problem is. 

For some reason there is no memory with the the faults... They only show up when the actual red lights are on. 

You can also try a physicians stethoscope and listen to each sensor... They should be clicking when active....


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried the VCDS dozens of times while it was red and beeping but never found a fault.

I replaced the sensor that was the most likely culprit based on VCDS warm-up info, plus one more.
In retrospect I should have changed all of them on the rear. 
There was slight paint overspray on the rear sensors from a bumper touchup done before I purchased the car. 
I think that is the problem with mine. It goes away after a few minutes.

If you find a fix, it would be good to append this thread to the old one.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thick paint was my issue. 
When I last had my bumper off, I sanded all sensors down carefully and dusted them in paint and then clear coat. 
Not a single fault since then ....


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

Thanks to each of you who provided advice. 

I purchased a few months back. The park distance feature worked fine- both front and rear. A few weeks later, I left the car at the dealer so that they could check it out for me. They cleared a lot of faults and replaced the starter battery. 

It was after picking up the car from them that I noticed the red lights/tone problem when in reverse. At first this happened occasionally, then got progressively worse. I thought that maybe a wire to the rear park distance system may have gotten bumped/grounded/ungrounded....when the battery was replaced. The tech (who I trust) checked the area and stated that there is no connection between what he did and the park distance problem. I am at a loss. Let's see what a new controller does.

Mike


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

I received the park distance controller from the salvaged Phaeton- however I cannot figure out where it goes. Can anyone advise?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks to be in the electronics tray in the ceiling of the trunk...


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That makes it very easy, though awkward, to get at. Instructions are in the Bluestar thread.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a labelled photo of the 'avionics shelf' (Michael's appropriate name, since it resembles an equipment shelf in one of the roof panels in an aircraft) which Chris/CLMims posted a few years ago. The panel drops down on hinges from the roof of the trunk/boot cavity.

Chris


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

Thank you Invisiblewave and Paximus-

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The easiest way to get the screws out to drop the shelf is to press-gang a small teenager, have her crawl on her back into the trunk, then hand her a power tool.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm interested in this thread too. I tried the salvage controller, no change.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival Note:*

Mike's "Park Distance Controller Replacement Questions" thread has been merged with this TOC thread, since both overlap and neither have so far found a definitive answer.

Possible causes mentioned are the central bumper connector found loose, one or more sensor defects and paint or polish overspray over the ultrasonic sensors.

Chris


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I decided to order a brand new controller for the PDC, it's a "D" suffix unit. I'll report back when I install it. It's coming from Germany so it will be a while. 

In the meantime has anyone came up with a definitive fix for this? It's not paint in my case because it worked perfectly for years then slowly got worse and worse.

Maybe the "D" suffix unit has some magic fixes!

BTW, our new ride (not a Phaeton Replacement), it's electric and maybe more rare than the Phaeton and production will stop soon, if it hasn't already:

2016 Cadillac ELR:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

The caddy is nice...


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Still no fix!*

So, I purchased a brand new controller from VW, shipped from Germany, the system still doesn't work. (it's a "D" suffix controller.

I know the basic stuff about testing things with VCDS.

Does anyone happen to have layman's instructions on how to test the Park Distance system including individual sensors?

I like everything to work!

Thanks!


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Aaaaaargh...
I replaced all bulbs in both front light units a weekend ago.
All went well, all is luminous.
But the PDC went red on all 4 corners. pdc was working very well before I did the job.
I noticed that the connector to the sensors and OAT was cracked (blody fu***** amateurs). I have checked the connector and using compressed air to remove any water inside the connector. 
I do have some DTC's that has to be cleaned, so that I will do.

One thought that brings a question:
Adaptation, do I need to adapt the PDC?

I did turn on the power when the bumper was removed, maybe that's it.

By the way, the OAT works.

Wiken :|

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

PanEuropean said:


> The Park Distance Control System is one of the more trouble-free systems on the car. Other than the occasional reports (above) of both sides at one end of the car, or, rarely, all four corners of the car lighting up red, the system has been bulletproof. I can't recall anyone ever having a single PDC part replaced, except as a result of accident damage.
> The PDC goes through a self-check every time the car is powered up. I occasionally see a pair of red lights on my front sensors (or rear sensors) - by occasionally I mean perhaps once every 60 days - but it is always when that end of the car is proximate to another object, such as a fence or a tree. I've never encountered two red lights on startup when the car is sitting alone by itself, with nothing within a meter of the corners of the car.
> If anyone is encountering odd behavior of the PDC system, the first step to take in troubleshooting it is to find out what "commonality of circumstances" is behind the appearance of the red lights. I am certain that you will find that there is a 1:1 correlation with parking in a certain location.
> So far as ruling out physical issues that may affect performance of the system, it's pretty simple - the sensors must be clean. This might mean getting a bucked of hot soapy water and a soft cloth and going around your car and carefully washing all 12 sensors. Get the bugs off them, get the road tar off them, make sure you don't have wax residue around the perimeter, etc.
> ...


Hi.
I have this problem at the moment, and wonder one thing.
When I start the car, the system seems to go thru a self-check and all lights lit up in all colors along with a quite high pitch beep.
After that all four corners will give a red light and this more angry beep.
Is the first part with a high pitch beep a startup, a self-test, or a succeeded start/self-test?
\Wiken


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*My Phaeton doesn´t do any self check*



gwiken65 said:


> Hi.
> I have this problem at the moment, and wonder one thing.
> When I start the car, the system seems to go thru a self-check and all lights lit up in all colors along with a quite high pitch beep.
> After that all four corners will give a red light and this more angry beep.
> ...


Hi Wiken,

Out of my experience and short memory, will correct this statement tomorrow when in the car again, if necessary, my P has no self check when starting.
If no obstacles are in sensor sight view, I drive completely silent away, only 1 green dot in every corner will lit until certain speed, 30 km/h perhaps, then going out.
At this time of the year in Sweden, collected snow and ice coating on sensors has given me false detections and beeps, but it is not Phaeton specific I guess.

Leo


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Widescreen111 said:


> Hi Wiken,
> 
> Out of my experience and short memory, will correct this statement tomorrow when in the car again, if necessary, my P has no self check when starting.
> If no obstacles are in sensor sight view, I drive completely silent away, only 1 green dot in every corner will lit until certain speed, 30 km/h perhaps, then going out.
> ...


Thanks Leo.
And how interesting. 
I will do a check again tomorrow morning, maybe video it.
Wiken 😊

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*All parking led segments will briefly light up back and front ...*



gwiken65 said:


> Thanks Leo.
> And how interesting.
> I will do a check again tomorrow morning, maybe video it.
> Wiken 😊
> ...


....at ignition, other than that they are working as I explained in previous mail.

Good luck with troubleshooting !

Leo


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

This afternoon I have tried to fix my broken parking assistant. 
I removed the front and checked the cabling, no problems there.
I inspected the connector, and found no anomalies, no loose pins or anything like that.
I tried several times to clear the DTC's, still that bad sounding alarm and 2 red leds at the displays.

At VW they said that both outer right sensors showed a fail.

In the scan I get short to plus on all sensors, what do they really mean, is it a ground problem? 

Is there a certain procedure to clear the codes?

Wiken 🤔

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

I was scrolling through this thread hoping to find the exact location of the PDC sensors in the front bumper cover in correspondence to their identification as presented in VCDS. I have the four corner red leds and accoustic warning telling me there's an issue w/ the PDC. A scan pointed me towards the Left Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor. So what's inner and outer? 

00434 - Left Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G332) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

Unfortunately the Self Study Program wasn't much help either as far as identifying the location. Can anyone match these up to their respective locations?

Left Front Parking Aid Sensor G255 in front bumper cover 
Left Front Center Parking Aid Sensor G254 in front bumper cover 
Left Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor G332 in front bumper cover


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Vortex duplicated my post. Can't delete the duplicate so edited this one.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I will look at mine in a minute (to see if there are 3 on each side) but the left is the leftmost, the center is the middle one and the inner would be the one closest to the bumper cover center. Closest to the license plate area.


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Vortex duplicated my post. Can't delete the duplicate so edited this one.


That's exactly what my guess would be, the one nearest the license plate. I found some more documentation. I should be able to identify it by wire color 😁


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I will look at mine in a minute (to see if there are 3 on each side) but the left is the leftmost, the center is the middle one and the inner would be the one closest to the bumper cover center. Closest to the license plate area.


Yes, there are three on each side. The outer is toward the road or curb depending on the side. The inner is toward the center of the bumper right next to where the license plate would go. It's right under the curved edge of the grille. The center is between those two.


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Yes, there are three on each side. The outer is toward the road or curb depending on the side. The inner is toward the center of the bumper right next to where the license plate would go. It's right under the curved edge of the grille. The center is between those two.


Thanks for your confirmation Eric!

Robert


----------



## AMPhaeton (Aug 10, 2021)

Weird enough, me too had two times the red light issue on all 4 corners. when i started the car this morning, it happened. i don't know if it has anything to do with the tiny bit of fog/morning dew that was up, i also noticed the front fog lights were on despite not having pressed the button myself - does the car automatically turn them on for some reason? I drove away and everything was fine, i parked the car at my destination everything worked perfect. When i drove away again, all 4 corners red. it was a few seconds i guess, i just drove off and when i got home the system worked like a charm. I was parked a bit close to a pillar at the front though, but in the morning had plenty of space.


----------

